# FOR SALE Cordwood House w 10 Acers Fox Arkansas



## guscox (Dec 3, 2015)

*$111,000.00 Cordwood House with 10 Acres (3 acres pasture rest wooded)*)

Private mountaintop home with new roof on 10 acres in Fox AR, a small town with vibrant community spirit. 
Unique artist's home nestled into the woods, w/energy efficient windows & 12" cordwood construction.
Open living/dining/kit with new Bakers Choice wood cookstove. Walk-in pantry, laundry, large master bedroom & bath also on main level.
Large 3-room loft weaving studio/sitting area could easily be turned into 2 bedrooms & bath. Wide plank & slate flooring. 
Outbuildings, fenced organic gardens & greenhouse. Upright freezer & all appliances stay.
Home Phone # 870-746-5348
email [email protected]

For pics please go to 
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2100-Jimmy-Creek-Rd-Fox-AR-72051/109127982_zpid


----------



## Helgen (Jan 1, 2015)

Love it, unique house.


----------



## guscox (Dec 3, 2015)

why Tank Thee


----------



## guscox (Dec 3, 2015)

Tis a beautiful sunny Dec day temp in the 70s


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We are not in the market for a home in AR but I ABSOLUTELY love your kitchen. Simple, bright, functional - just beautiful.


----------



## guscox (Dec 3, 2015)

FarmerKat glad you like it


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Only in my dreams.....sigh...

It's beautiful.


----------



## Flodes (Sep 27, 2014)

This is practically my dream house. What's Arkansas like?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It last sold for $17000 in 2005. I assume a lot of improvements were made since then. Tell us about them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks like the property was bought in 2005 and the house was built in 2007


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Mike CHS said:


> It looks like the property was bought in 2005 and the house was built in 2007


Well that explains a lot. Quite the improvements! 
Quite a nice place - if it were near my job I would not hesitate for that price.


----------



## guscox (Dec 3, 2015)

sorry havent been on, land was purchased 2005, house built between then and 2007 lots of blood sweat and learning,


----------



## rachuchu124 (Feb 25, 2016)

wow! such a beautiful home...I wish I could buy it!


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

We are planning to build a cordwood home on our property, but not in your part of the country. Nice place. Thanks for sharing.

LuLu


----------

